

The Rise and Fall of Thinking Machines Corporation (1995) - asciilifeform
http://www.inc.com/magazine/19950915/2622_Printer_Friendly.html

======
cubedice
This story reminded me of an article which I read on here some time ago:
<http://www.longnow.org/views/essays/articles/ArtFeynman.php> . It was fun to
contrast the two.

It was interesting how the founders were disenchanted with the idea of having
to peddle their solutions to merchants and not scientists. I wonder if we can
devise a better system for scientific and academic pursuits. I know my
university is potentially laying off CS lecturers, while protecting the nano
and biotech departments--posturing for grant and loan money. Much like in the
article, it always is unfortunate when politics dooms an otherwise forward-
thinking endeavor.

------
hedgehog
The Thinking Machines interview in "Founders At Work" is also an interesting
read.

